# Amp issues



## Fezza52 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey peepz. Str8 to the point eh. 1 kenwood 4ohm 1200watt sub in a sealed box. 4gauge? speaker wire to the amp. T1 phantom 1100watt 4ch amplifier, mosfet, trimode, bridgeable. supports 2ohm and above.

Basically my bass is cutting out when i boost my Bass Boost, loudness and SLA features etc on my headunit to get more bass *i dont always have it too base'y* my sub is simply bridged to ch 3&4 which are low channels. i played with the dials on the amp, and when i altered the voltage dial it got considerably better and didnt cut out atall. but i lose some quality and bass etc by changing that dial.

Anyone able to help? 

oh btw. 8 gauge from bat, and earth *ive never trusted my earth but never had probs before. besides that the cable is short and direct to the nut that my rear lights are earthed to. and the paint is all scrubbed off*

cheers!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Your problem is a common problem one in witch after the volume is turned up past a certain wattage the head unit will put out voltage to the RCA'S instead of a clean signal. This is more common on main stream heads such as Pioneer etc.... The volume goes to thirty we'll say for chits a giggles after passing the 20 or so mark they put out a lot of voltage and will generally kill a nice set up in no time.
One way to prevent voltage from reaching the Subs is to put a common light bulb from a tail light in-line with the source or positive signal. The bulb will act as a filter for the voltages and use it to light up removing the source but also will cut down the volume being introduced into the speaker. Thats the price you'll have to pay if you want quality not garbage coming from the speakers.


----------



## theitdetails (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to compete and install car systems and it's really not good to use bass boost or just crank the gains up on the amp. It causes distortion and can lead to a lot of problems. Jaggerwild nailed it, if you want more bass then get better equipment.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

i had a similar issue, along with a few others, and I got bigger power/ground wires and stepped up my fuse rating on the inline fuse holder. I'm running (4) Infinity 12" subwoofers with an Infinity mono amp putting out 1300 x 1 RMS. I got an 150 amp inline fuse on my power cable, an Power Acoustik 5-farad capcitor and a 1000 Cold Cranking Amp battery. And I ran an additional 4 gauge wire from my alternator to my battery alongside the factory one. Step up all your power acessories first. It could fix it. If not you're definatly set for your upgraded equipment that will require more power. You're system sucks up juice, so if you dont have the power to back it up, it's gonna "gasp" for some.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
You stated that you have it grounded to the tail light bolt, ok the amp uses way more wattage than a tail light first thing find a thick ground source drill a hole use a nut, bolt, and grounding star on it. Also you could go with heavier guage wire as 8 guage may not be enough, try four guage for both the ground and the power.
Also for that many volts to be used by the system I'd wonder if you need help charging the system also, maybe a better (higher) amperage alternator would help. Your talking a good quality one not one from the local parts dealer. Generally your looking at around a couple hundred dollars just for it, if not more.
Post back!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Fezza52 said:


> Hey peepz. Str8 to the point eh. 1 kenwood 4ohm 1200watt sub in a sealed box. 4gauge? speaker wire to the amp. T1 phantom 1100watt 4ch amplifier, mosfet, trimode, bridgeable. supports 2ohm and above.
> 
> Basically my bass is cutting out when i boost my Bass Boost, loudness and SLA features etc on my headunit to get more bass *i dont always have it too base'y* my sub is simply bridged to ch 3&4 which are low channels. i played with the dials on the amp, and when i altered the voltage dial it got considerably better and didnt cut out atall. but i lose some quality and bass etc by changing that dial.
> 
> ...


 OK,
If the bass is cutting out then one of two things happening here, the turn on is not enough for such a big amp. Run your turn on to the ignition wires, also if your not giving it enough voltage you may need a bigger alternator too.
I'd redo the ground find a sold piece of thick metal drill a hole the take a nut, bolt, and grounding star to secure it. Also that big of an amp. I'd try bigger wire, go with 4 guage wire.
The system is clipping, you need to find the source of the "clip" to fix it. Does it stop when the bass hits? If so you may need to use another car battery right next to the amp, generally a good dry cell one will work for it. And this will eliminate the need for a capacitor. As the battery will have ready power when needed by the AMP. Also the battery will have to be hooked into the charging system, so as not to kill it.
Post back!


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

If you run an extra battery, be sure they are exact in amprage. Buy two new and be sure they are matched. If you dont, the overpowering battery will kill the weaker due to over charge or shorting internally


----------

